# Feed thru panels...



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

That would depend on the size of the conductors that are connected to the feed through lugs.

If the conductors are rated at least the ampacity of the main breaker it would not be a feeder tap.

Chris


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

raider1 said:


> That would depend on the size of the conductors that are connected to the feed through lugs.
> 
> If the conductors are rated at least the ampacity of the main breaker it would not be a feeder tap.
> 
> Chris


Ahhh...That makes sense...Thanks:thumbsup: BTW, the feeder is smaller than 200 amp wire.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Ahhh...That makes sense...Thanks:thumbsup: BTW, the feeder is smaller than 200 amp wire.


If the conductors connected to the feed through lugs have a lesser ampacity then the main breaker you would need to use one of the tap rules to provide overcurrent protection for the feeder conductors.

Chris


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

raider1 said:


> If the conductors connected to the feed through lugs have a lesser ampacity then the main breaker you would need to use one of the tap rules to provide overcurrent protection for the feeder conductors.
> 
> Chris


Yeah, it's 2/0 al protected by a 200 amp main breaker...I would have to provide OCP at the tap....I also think it's over 25 feet inside of the residence...


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Yeah, it's 2/0 al protected by a 200 amp main breaker...I would have to provide OCP at the tap....I also think it's over 25 feet inside of the residence...


That could be a problem.

Also remember that the tap conductors must be protected from physical damage by being installed in a raceway or by other approved means to comply with the 25 foot tap rule.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

raider1 said:


> That could be a problem.
> 
> Also remember that the tap conductors must be protected from physical damage by being installed in a raceway or by other approved means to comply with the 25 foot tap rule.


I'm not positive, but I believe it's over 25 feet. That's just the amount of the tap that runs inside , right?....If its say 10 feet outside and 20 feet inside am I ok?....Also, this is SER cable inside the walls...not subject to physical damage.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I'm not positive, but I believe it's over 25 feet. That's just the amount of the tap that runs inside , right?....If its say 10 feet outside and 20 feet inside am I ok?....Also, this is SER cable inside the walls...not subject to physical damage.


Actually the length is the total lenght of the tap conductors from the point of origin (Feed thru lugs) to the point where it terminates at a single overcurrent protective device. It seems to me that the conductors are longer than 25 feet.

Also 240.21(B)(2)(3) is specific that the feeder be installed in a raceway or be protected from damage by other approved means. This requirement is above and beyond the typical protection from physical damage due to the fact that the conductors are not being protected by an overcurrent device at the beginning of the feeder.

Chris


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

raider1 said:


> Actually the length is the total lenght of the tap conductors from the point of origin (Feed thru lugs) to the point where it terminates at a single overcurrent protective device. It seems to me that the conductors are longer than 25 feet.
> 
> Also 240.21(B)(2)(3) is specific that the feeder be installed in a raceway or be protected from damage by other approved means. This requirement is above and beyond the typical protection from physical damage due to the fact that the conductors are not being protected by an overcurrent device at the beginning of the feeder.
> 
> Chris


Ok, then I would say that is over 25 feet....Also, are you saying that it being installed in a raceway is mandatory?


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Ok, then I would say that is over 25 feet....Also, are you saying that it being installed in a raceway is mandatory?


Either install the feeder tap in a raceway or find another approved means of protecting the feeder conductors from physical damage. 

Chris


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

raider1 said:


> Either install the feeder tap in a raceway or find another approved means of protecting the feeder conductors from physical damage.
> 
> Chris


I'll probably just make it a feeder....Thanks Chris:thumbsup:


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I'll probably just make it a feeder....Thanks Chris:thumbsup:


Your very welcome.

Chris


----------

